
Show HN: Podcast 9 – A powerful podcast app with audio snippets and transcripts - knatanzon
https://podcast9.com/?ref=hn
======
knatanzon
Hi HN!

Today we launched Podcast 9 on Product Hunt! Here's the launch post:

[https://www.producthunt.com/posts/podcast-9](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/podcast-9)

Would love to hear your thoughts about it!

------
amanzi
iOS only?

~~~
knatanzon
For now yes! Android coming soon hopefully

